# Learn to draw with pastels



## Katerina Draw

Dear friends!!! Work together with me to paint this wonderful summer! Detailed video tutorial you will find on my youtube channel!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJuQvch9fBo&t=711s
Pleasant viewing and creative successes!!!I will be very grateful to comments and likes!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Katerina Draw

I used dry pastel and sandpaper grit 1000. On my YouTube channel you will find many more free video tutorials.https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC1nEMWCWhyXEihaJOVLyc3w/featured


----------



## pastelartprints

*Here I'm also going to share some pro tips that will help you to learn the pastel art printing from basics.*


----------



## David Flores

hi Katerina I am really impressed with your work. It looks really beautiful. I recently visited this amazing exhibition and had the pleasure of getting to know the work of Louis Anquetin, Edmond Aman-Jean... your work reminded the of them, keep up the good work. this is the exhibition i was refering too.. it is ending this week and it is in Barcelona but there is a video video... Touching Color pastel paintings best:smile:


----------



## monikaguptafineart

Good One.
I recently started using Panpastels for background, and that sped up my landscape painting process tremendously...

check out my short and quick (just 2 mins long) video here on the process...


----------



## zeldaella

I find that the colors of your artwork are a little dark. I think you can try to make them lighter. I don't know if it's the color you use or the paper... Which pastel did you use?


----------



## zeldaella

I use soft pastels for a year. I like to use *Mungyo Soft Pastel*. For the price they are a really nice selection of colors. I use these for my coloring book backgrounds as I'm not an artist, but a hobbyist. So I am learning along the way, but having fun doing so.
https://artltdmag.com/best-soft-pastels/


----------



## Mimirichman

Oil pastels may look like crayons, but they are a bit trickier to use and can provide dazzling results. In the hands of a master, an oil pastel drawing can look like an oil painting. In addition, unlike crayons, you can blend the colors of oil pastels easily. You can find more tips on using oil pastels here.


----------



## noah

You should prepare your preferred surface first. It is better if you’re using a paper or card specifically designed for pastels. These papers are typically heavier than ordinary papers. You can use the edge or tip of the pastel for sketching or shading. Typically, your forefinger and thumb are taking the lead. Any sides of your hand or palm do not touch the surface.


----------

